# Auktion im Juli 01 und Ärger nimmt kein Ende



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2002)

Wie ich schon berichtet hatte, habe ich über eBay bei www.altneu.de einen neuen Drucker gekauft. Bezahlt per Homebanking da ich meine Bankverbindung in Deutschland habe. 
Monate lang war nicht zu hören. Kurz vor Weihnachten schrieb mir dann ein gewisser Martin Lühmann:" sicher bekomme sie ihr Geld zurück, außer die Portogebühren"! Postwendend erhielt dieser PC "Schuppen" meine Bankdaten zwecks Rückzahlung. Am gleichen Tag erhielt ich aus Hamburg ein E-Mail, der Betreffende wartet auch auf seine Ware! Dieses Mail sandte ich als Anhang an diesen Lühmann. In zwischen hat die Homepage dieses altneu.de gewechselt. So mit, "weiter empfehlen und Chat und 0190" usw. Also empfahl ich die Seite dem Lühmann selbst. Daraufhin kommt die Mitteilung ich möge doch meine Bankverbindung mitteilen, aber für die Rücksendung ( Empfänger unbekannt ) 37 DM müsse ich auch aufkommen. Ich kann also wärmsten nur warnen bei altneu.de nicht zu kaufen. Mir scheint dieser Pressluftschuppen arbeitet mit fremden Geldern und hält seine Kunden für saudämlich! Persönlich ist meine Meinung, in Deutschland kaufen? Nie wieder. Klimbim bekomme ich auch in Paraguay! Meistens mußte ich mich fragen was das für Dinger von Online Shops sind. Knopf abdrehen und andrehen kann ich selbst. Was in USA und Australien möglich ist scheint  für Deutschland bömische Dorfer zu sein. Manche scheinen ihre Seiten nur im Internet zu haben umsagen zu können, wir sind auch im Internet.

Gruß aus Brasilien


----------

